

Ask HN: Podcasts? - cb33

What podcasts are you subscribed to, if any?
======
3dFlatLander
Astronomy Cast is one of my favorites. Radio Lab, Floss Weekly amd Security
Now are my only regulars.

Not really a podcast, but I just started downloading free audio books from
Librivox--the quality seems very good so far.

Completed audio books at
[http://librivox.org/newcatalog/search.php?language=&stat...](http://librivox.org/newcatalog/search.php?language=&status=complete)

------
wmwong
Radio Lab!!!

------
dangling
Dan Carlin's Hardcore History.

------
whimsy
escapepod.org

